# Arizona Wildflower Meetup?



## MissMia (Feb 16, 2008)

The flowers are going to be spectacular this year! Anyone interested in a meetup in March?

Here is a link to an article in the AZ Republic: http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/0216wildflowers0218-ON.html

and another one from the city of Phoenix: http://www.phoenix.gov/newsrel/0702flowers.html


----------



## Double H (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be in Phoenix March 6-9 for a wedding. Will have all day Friday, looking to shoot anything I can point my lens at.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 16, 2008)

Double H: I'll check and see what's going on that Friday maybe we could meet somewhere.


----------



## Double H (Feb 17, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Double H: I'll check and see what's going on that Friday maybe we could meet somewhere.



Yea, let me know. I was thinking of driving up to Sedona very early, perhaps before sunrise. But I also read about the botanical gardens outside of Phoenix, so *shrug* I dunno, what do you recommend? I just ordered this gem so I am excited to use it out there on some of the scenery.

Several shots on your flikr account are what I'm looking for.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 26, 2008)

Double H said:


> Yea, let me know. I was thinking of driving up to Sedona very early, perhaps before sunrise. But I also read about the botanical gardens outside of Phoenix, so *shrug* I dunno, what do you recommend? I just ordered this gem so I am excited to use it out there on some of the scenery.
> 
> Several shots on your flikr account are what I'm looking for.


 

Most of the shots on my flickr account were shot up here in Cave Creek. Sedona is gorgeous. I have several shots from there, but with the old P&S.  I have a client conf call for next Friday, but if I can reschedule, we could meet up.

PM'ing you with contact details.


For everyone else in AZ, I'm going to go out photographing the next several weekends. Please let me know if you are interested in meeting up.


----------



## domromer (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't you postpone the flowers until I get there in October?


----------



## MissMia (Feb 26, 2008)

domromer said:


> Can't you postpone the flowers until I get there in October?


 

Maybe I'll try spraying some Miracle Grow in September!


----------



## domromer (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats funny you posted this, I was just talking to my wife today about how I can't wait to get back to AZ for the wildflowers. I've got some killer spots out by Queen Valley. 




By dsrphotography


----------



## MissMia (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool photo!  I can't wait for them to start blooming.


----------



## williamsmith (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats funny you posted this, I was just talking to my wife today about how I can't wait to get back to AZ for the wildflowers. I've got some killer spots out by Queen Valley.


----------

